# Energy ESW c-10



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Energy ESW c-10

I recently purchased this sub brand new.... on ebay. Good thing it was discounted because I am really not too impressed. It was the first sub I had ever bought but I thought it would be louder and deeper. In the beginning of Pirates of the Caribbean 2 when it is thundering it really seems to distort the sound.... any suggestions to make this sound better ? My living room is not that big. Maybe 20x20.

The specs are 32HZ to 140HZ. 150 watts cont.

I had thought about building something and I think I may have to go that route.

FSCHRIS


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Of course, placement is critical. As you read this forum you will see many ways to help you get your sub in the best position for low bass. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

How loud do you have the volume on the sub? How did you calibrate the sub? What is the crossover set at? Where is your sub located (cabinet, corner)?

Matteo


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

What do you have the dials set at? Bring that lowpass filter as low as it will go... it looks like 40 is the lowest, is this correct?


----------

